

Show HN: Over 100 tested iOS code samples - thatusertwo
http://ioscodesamples.com/

======
yumraj
Interesting concept, here are some issues in my opinion:

1) No price shown on the first page, I have to click on Buy to see that it is
$99 CAD

2) No mention of the source of the code, where it is coming from, what makes
it tested, who tested it.

3) What about the license. Do you own it and are you granting it, is it open
source code that you have scoured, what are the individual pieces of licenses
and will I have to worry about that too.

4) What code samples are there? The image doesn't tell me much, need a list of
code samples, including the sample of code so that I can figure out the
quality before shelling out $99 CAD.

~~~
thatusertwo
those are some good suggestions, thanks.

------
kcbanner
The picture shown on the homepage is kinda scrunched,
<http://i.imgur.com/oHK40.png>.

~~~
thatusertwo
yeah, I'd need better sample images.

------
ThePherocity
I'm very weary about this conceptually. If you don't know what a piece of code
is doing, then you shouldn't be putting it into your project; because when it
breaks, you wont know how to fix it. So a cookbook with explanations would
accompany this nicely.

Licence concerns me, the page states (We've searched so you don't have to) are
you certain you are legally allowed to publish these code samples? Creating
your own is fine, but if you've searched places like blogs, stack overflow,
etc, you could be infringing copyright. I'll release code samples for free
use, but you aren't allowed to re-publish them or make a profit off of them.

~~~
thatusertwo
I've added descriptions of what the code does for each of the samples. Also
the idea is that people are paying for my curation of the content, not the
content itself, every sample has a link to the orignal source so that a user
can get the code for there.

